

Crystal: A Ruby-Inspired Compiled Language - Pharohbot
http://crystal-lang.org/2015/03/04/crystal-0.6.1-released.html

======
bonif
I really hope this becomes the next big thing. They seem to understand that a
fast language CAN have a nice syntax. Think about it, syntax is what we
(programmers) look at all day long, it's not a detail.

------
lnlyplnt
very cool. Looking forward to watching this develop.

